# 8/24/14--- late start at the elbow and a good decision



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Went fishing yesterday with Dr K and his family. We originally planned to do an overnighter for swords, but chose to just do a day trip considering the forecast.

We had some hiccups in the morning and didn't head out of the pass until 9AM. We got lines in at the Elbow around 10:30. After an hour or so, we raised a bill and put a hook in it. I handed the rod to Doc's niece and she did a great job on her first billfish. We didn't raise any more (that we could see) but did get a couple big blackfin. We could've re-rigged and probably stomped the blackfins but we held back and after getting some pics of whale sharks we headed to do some bottom bouncing which got thwarted by storms.

Nice day regardless and it's always fun watching someone catch their first billfish. We also watched the Dana Ann fight a nice Blue in front of us. At one point they were backing down on that fish for what seemed like a full 15 minutes. My friend Chris Hood on the "Crippler" went 1-2 on whites and a couple other boats raised a few fish from what I heard. Thank god we didn't do the overnighter. That weather was brutal.

I don't have any good pics, Doc does. I'll see if this one posts well (pretty small and grainy). Ahh hell, I tried anyway


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thx and Congrats


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Good report


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds like some good action goin on out there, def need to get the trolling gear in order, thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's been an amazing amount of life in that area. I wish we could've gotten out early but it is what it is


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice Chris! Reports like yours are getting me fired up about this weekend! Thanks for posting


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the bill!!


----------

